# gentoo OR git sources

## jancici

gentoo-sources is freez on 2.6.33 quite long time

git-sources is changing to fast

what are differents?

does gentoo-sources 2.6.33 has evething as git-sources 2.6.33-git15?

----------

## audiodef

Not sure why you say that. There's usually a new kernel upgrade at least every few weeks. Something is always getting fixed somewhere.   :Cool: 

----------

## d2_racing

Gentoo sources use vanilla-sources with some patch that Gentoo include inside the gentoo-sources packages.

Git-sources are newer then vanilla-sources I think.

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> Git-sources are newer then vanilla-sources I think.

 

Git releases are at least once a week, probably more and these follow the upstream development in git.

gentoo-sources is pretty much stuck at 2.6.33 because there has not been much activity upstream on that version. Nothing since March 15th.

http://kernel.org/

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> does gentoo-sources 2.6.33 has evething as git-sources 2.6.33-git15?

 

2.6.33-git15 is newer. See the change log:

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/sys-kernel/git-sources/ChangeLog?view=markup

gentoo-sources-2.6.33 was released Feb 25.

However I do not see any 2.6.33 kernels in git-sources anymore. They all are 2.6.34 rc kernels.

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/git-sources

----------

## jancici

problem is that I running 2.6.33-git15

I did forgot and emerge --depclean did remove source

now I need to update virutalbox-modules or some other packages which are checking linux source and this is not possible

so what to do:

1) go to 2.6.34 of git - newer

2) go to 2.6.33 of gentoo - older

----------

## drescherjm

I would just install vanilla-sources-2.6.33.1

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks for the info  :Razz: 

----------

